# Sage offers???



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

My bean to cup is on it's last legs and I'm thinking of the Sage Barista Express. I know a Gaggia Classic and separate grinder are the way forward, but I like the all in one. Maybe I'll go for separates next time ;-)

There is a £50 cash back offer on the Barista Express, does anybody know if this is a rare offer or are the machines regularly on offer, like on Black Friday?????

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

look on pricespy shows trends and how much a product has went up and down and when, look back the last couple of years and see if there has been any large dip in price in November.

Hard to predict but I kind of think it will more likely the duo temp pro that will be in the black Friday sale due to recent price increases in the likes of Lakeland.


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Ok, cheers. Will give it a look. Thanks


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

You will make better coffee with a Sage DTP and stand alone grinder. Or a Classic and a separate grinder even.



whitey01200 said:


> My bean to cup is on it's last legs and I'm thinking of the Sage Barista Express. I know a Gaggia Classic and separate grinder are the way forward, but I like the all in one. Maybe I'll go for separates next time ;-)
> 
> There is a £50 cash back offer on the Barista Express, does anybody know if this is a rare offer or are the machines regularly on offer, like on Black Friday?????
> 
> ...


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> You will make better coffee with a Sage DTP and stand alone grinder. Or a Classic and a separate grinder even.


Thanks. I'm tempted by the Gaggia, but unsure by what grinder to pair with it and I'm concerned that it might be too difficult to use. People keep talking about PID's etc, the new models not being as good as the pre 2010 models.

Also, I've seen a new model has been released, it can't seem to find it online anywhere?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

whitey01200 said:


> Thanks. I'm tempted by the Gaggia, but unsure by what grinder to pair with it and I'm concerned that it might be too difficult to use. People keep talking about PID's etc, the new models not being as good as the pre 2010 models.
> 
> Also, I've seen a new model has been released, it can't seem to find it online anywhere?


The classic is good but as you've noticed, needa some modification (PID etc) to get the best out of it. The new one is closer to the pre 2015 with the addition of a decent steam wand. Think it still runs on mechanical thermostats (so temp surfing or a PID required). It's only just been released so may not have made it onto thw shelves yet.

If you want temperature stability & quick heat up times, a Sage DTP would be a good bet.


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> The classic is good but as you've noticed, needa some modification (PID etc) to get the best out of it. The new one is closer to the pre 2015 with the addition of a decent steam wand. Think it still runs on mechanical thermostats (so temp surfing or a PID required). It's only just been released so may not have made it onto thw shelves yet.
> 
> If you want temperature stability & quick heat up times, a Sage DTP would be a good bet.


Thanks, I think the Sage DTP would suit us. I can get this for £299. If I add another £120 I could get the Barista Express (including cash back). Would I be able to get a better grinder for £120 than what is in the Barista Express?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Well there are Eureka Mignons which is very popular on the forum going for around 180.

The 60 pounds extra will be worth it.


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> Well there are Eureka Mignons which is very popular on the forum going for around 180.
> 
> The 60 pounds extra will be worth it.


Cheers, think they are sold. I'll have a look on eBay. If I have to buy new, is there a decent grinder for around £120


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

whitey01200 said:


> Thanks, I think the Sage DTP would suit us. I can get this for £299. If I add another £120 I could get the Barista Express (including cash back). Would I be able to get a better grinder for £120 than what is in the Barista Express?


My main problem with built in grinders is when you chose to upgrade or something breaks, you're left having to replace everything. The grinder in the BE is similar to the smart grinder pro (the adjustments don't go as course as it's only meant for espresso grind) so it's not too bad. If you have the space, an ex commercial grinder should be around the same price & would give better results. If space is an issue, a mignon works well (I use one myself) but as previously mentioned, usually go for a bit just more.

I wouldn't be surprised to see a Black Friday deal on the DTP at Lakeland again this year. They've recently put the price up so the saving will look better though they pricematch most shops & have a decent warranty.


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Just found a DTP for 299 with 15% off, so £254. Which I thought was good. Can get the Smart Grinder pro for £160, new.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

whitey01200 said:


> Just found a DTP for 299 with 15% off, so £254. Which I thought was good. Can get the Smart Grinder pro for £160, new.


seems like a good price for the duo temp pro, where did you find this offer?


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

eBay.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

whitey01200 said:


> eBay.


be careful buying from ebay, you can have issues with warranty if anything goes wrong.


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm so torn! Been doing some research and the DTP seems ok, but there are a few features that the BE has, like the 3 way solenoid and pressure gauge. The BE will also produce a shot, not just keep delivering coffee. I'm used to my bean to cup, press a button and walk away. Found the BE for £410, and with the £50 off would take that down to £360.


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Iris said:


> be careful buying from ebay, you can have issues with warranty if anything goes wrong.


It's through a retailer, my local electrical supplier. Hughes Direct


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

I have the sage barista express and the sage smart pro grinder, to be honest the built in grinder is just as good as the smart grinder if not better.

I actually went for the barista express over the duo temp pro, as I wanted the 3 way solenoid valve, dry coffee pucks knock out so easily and quicker to clean portafilter and make next drink. Also you can adjust the temperature, there is a dedicated hot water outlet great for prewarming cups. you can programme shot volumes, and the pressure gauge was a must for me to learn when I was in the correct range, helped me perfect my espresso.

Personally I would buy the barista express again as its not allot more than the duo temp pro and the grinder is decent enough, the barista express is just a much better machine than the duo temp pro even if you get another grinder to go with it. But honestly the built in grinder does a decent enough job.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

I think hughes electrical might be one the retailers that only offer 1 year warranty maybe less, check before you buy.

Lakeland offer 3 years warranty


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Iris said:


> I have the sage barista express and the sage smart pro grinder, to be honest the built in grinder is just as good as the smart grinder if not better.
> 
> I actually went for the barista express over the duo temp pro, as I wanted the 3 way solenoid valve, dry coffee pucks knock out so easily and quicker to clean portafilter and make next drink. Also you can adjust the temperature, there is a dedicated hot water outlet great for prewarming cups. you can programme shot volumes, and the pressure was a must for me to learn when I was in the correct range, helped me perfect my espresso.
> 
> Personally I would buy the barista express again as its not allot more than the duo temp pro and the grinder is decent enough, the barista express is just a much better machine than the duo temp pro even if you get another grinder to go with it. But honestly the built in grinder does a decent enough job.


Cool thanks!


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Iris said:


> I think hughes electrical might be one the retailers that only offer 1 year warranty maybe less, check before you buy.
> 
> Lakeland offer 3 years warranty


Cheers. Will look into it.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

if you get the barista express make sure you get the newest model, the one that included the temp control milk jug. Only reason I say that the top burr in my grinder has the ability to adjust just like sage smart pro grinder. I don't know if the older model barista express has this or not?


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Iris said:


> if you get the barista express make sure you get the newest model, the one that included the temp control milk jug. Only reason I say that the top burr in my grinder has the ability to adjust just like sage smart pro grinder. I don't know if the older model barista express has this or not?


Ok, will bear that in mind.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

That adjustment ring on the upper will give you loads of options to adjust your grind size


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Anyway good luck with whatever you get, personally I would wait to black Friday if you can!


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah, I thought about that. But wondering if the BE will go down to around £350-£360?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

The BE is a really nice proper first machine (it was mine). Looks nicer than the DTP and has more features.

The bottom line though is when it comes to making espresso and steaming milk qaulitywise they are identical.

Volumetric shots are nice but no two shots will be identical so you will end up wanting a bit less or more. I ended up programming it long and stopping manually each time.

The guage is mostly a gimmick and is of minimal utility. It has no numbers. I found my best shots were beyond the range. What is a real indicator of a shot is its slow syrupy flow.

Solanoid valve yes gets the puck drier quicker. DTP does the same but takes longer. If in a hurry turn the water out in the drip tray and knockout as normal.

Controllable manual preinfusion is cool. Allows you to go really fine on the grind and create a longer preinfusion.

The adjustable temp is really neither here nor there. I tried it a few times and couldn't notice much difference. To do so you would have to do extensive testing.

Saying all that 360 is a crazy price for the BE as on ebay well maintained it will fetch 300 to 330 all day long used. When you are ready to up your game you can by a separate grinder and try it with the BE to compare with its inbuilt grinder.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

Just thought I would mention as I'm looking at buying a Sage machine, the cashback offer ends on the 7th November and you need to dispose of an old machine and send them a photo of it.


----------



## MAXlMUS (Oct 12, 2018)

Price Drop

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sage-BES875UK-Barista-Express-Stainless/dp/B077YZXR1W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1542316511&sr=8-1&keywords=BES875UK


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

MAXlMUS said:


> Price Drop
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sage-BES875UK-Barista-Express-Stainless/dp/B077YZXR1W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1542316511&sr=8-1&keywords=BES875UK


Got it for £356, when I receive the cash back. Which has been approved and can take several months! Now to to get the Coffee to deliver a decent shot!


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

Ecookshop gives you 0% interest on sage machines over certain period. Prices are good too


----------

